# Tech Firms Annual Bonus



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

WTF!!!! One night with a P0rn star 

now we will see this a Annual Bonus from a Company.....Porche 911 and One night 

*Source:* Chinese tech firm's annual bonus: One night with a porn star - The Times of India


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2015)

Not a bad deal. TOI got the wrong picture though. Damn amateur journalism.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2015)

Headline : One night with a porn star
Article : Maybe, it's a rumor

TOI considers this tech news


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

Another welcome to India news


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 10, 2015)

wtf??? tech news???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2015)

Now that's a nice incentive.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Headline : One night with a porn star
> Article : Maybe, it's a rumor
> 
> TOI considers this tech news



lol

their logic is somethign like this: its related to tech companies. thus it is tech news. even if it means the "news" is about people banging hoes..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2015)

Not a bad bonus... :S


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> wtf??? tech news???



Haha..Tech news isn't it...offered by a Tech Company 


Mods can move this thread to chit-chat and may close if too much of trolling/spamming is there 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Not a bad bonus... :S



But I think u will choose porche 911


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Mods can move this thread to chit-chat and may close if too much of trolling/spamming is there



Agreed. Moved.
I would choose the "star" inside a porche 911.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

lucky ***tards


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hahaha   
Now thats what I call an inspiring and motivating bonus.. 

If it were me, I'd get the porsche and sell it.. With that money, I'd get more pornstars    
#inbeforeclose


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd get the Porsche, get a girl using it, then sell the Porsche.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 11, 2015)

[STRIKE]Porche[/STRIKE] Porsche

[STRIKE]#GrammarNazi[/STRIKE]

#SpellingNazi


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2015)

lywyre said:


> [STRIKE]Porche[/STRIKE] Porsche
> 
> [STRIKE]#GrammarNazi[/STRIKE]
> 
> #SpellingNazi



No respect for Porsche.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 12, 2015)

This should be done in India too


----------

